# Looking for Free Web Designer



## kainjow (Oct 14, 2003)

OK I am looking for a free web designer who wants to make a professional looking website for a free software developer.

I am the developer of Pod2Go, which is becoming quite a popular application (featured in MacAddict, macHOME, and some other non-english Mac magazines..MacPEOPLE ?).

Anyways, I need a new website. I want a professional looking software website that is unique (not a copy off Apple's design). Unfortunately, I am a poor college student and not a good designer. My app is free, the icons in my app are free, so my entire business (if you want to call it that) is free. So you'd be doing a free website, but good experience for anyone who wants to become a web designer.

Email me if you're interested.
Thanks!

Kevin Wojniak
kainjow@kainjow.com
www.kainjow.com


----------



## Androo (Oct 14, 2003)

yeah...
you're going to have a lot of trouble getting one for free. I don't have the time, even if i was paid.


----------



## MikeXpop (Oct 14, 2003)

Kainjow...


Oh man! I've been using Pod2Go forever! What a great application man! Thank you! I had no idea you came here 

Well, I'll tell you what. I have a web page design class this semester, and I have some free time after I finish each one of the projects. I'll make you some templates and if you like one, I'll build the website.

I'll be glad to do it for free, as I've been using your great application for awhile without paying.


----------



## Trip (Oct 14, 2003)

Free stuff is always the best.


----------



## manab (Oct 15, 2003)

I use Mozilla 1.4 composer to make my web page. You may not be able to do whatever you want to do in a webpage but you can use it to make a decent webpage.

My webpage (slow)http://www.iitg.ernet.in/scifac/manabray/public_html/

Manabendra Ray


----------



## drustar (Oct 19, 2003)

There's gotta be some compensation for this particular project. What are you looking to do? A flash site?

As long as free stuff is involved and that stuff should at least cost somewhere > $99.

Hehe...


----------



## Arden (Oct 21, 2003)

Email me with some details of what you're looking for, plus (if possible) somewhere I can upload it (hopefully with a PHP server), and I'll come up with something.


----------



## Trip (Oct 21, 2003)

kainjow: Sorry I couldn't come through for you. I don't know why I can't do anything.


----------



## kainjow (Oct 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Trip _
> *kainjow: Sorry I couldn't come through for you. I don't know why I can't do anything. *



What do you mean? You had something going.


----------



## Trip (Oct 21, 2003)

Uhhhh...no I didn't.


----------



## chevy (Oct 21, 2003)

The purpose of your application is very smart.

Is there anything special with DockIP and DropJPG and 10.2.8 ? I doesn't seem to operate.


----------



## kainjow (Oct 21, 2003)

So trip, are you saying you're done then? That's fine by me but if you want to continue go ahead...

chevy - do they both not run at all? Do they quit at startup? If they do, I know why - email me.


----------



## Trip (Oct 21, 2003)

kainjow: I dunno, I really liked the first version of the program. The screen you showed me of the new one just makes me sick. Sorry, I really don't like the version you're coming out with.

Oh and: I showed the program to my friend while I was working on the site and he said it's a really great idea for a program and now he uses it everyday.


----------



## kainjow (Oct 21, 2003)

Awesome glad people like it 

Well yea the interface is only a small thing compared to the nice new features I will be adding. Pod2Go 0.6 will kick arse hard core.


----------



## Arden (Oct 23, 2003)

Trip's just going through a depression right now where he thinks he's completely useless and can't do anything.  I'm not; email me something!  It's in my profile.


----------

